# Who will be the first dev (or dev team) to port sense 3.5 with working data?



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

Give your best guess.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Who cares.....?
It'll happen when it does and they'll all be about the same.


----------



## iszcr (Aug 19, 2011)

Just use cm7 and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

as far as I go,i could care less who is first only bamf will hit my phone!

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure othwesmay be working on it but I've only heard that team bamf is so far so that's my guess.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

satseaker said:


> as far as I go,i could care less who is first only bamf will hit my phone!
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## apthirdeye14 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't get why people have to be dicks. I don't really care who is first either, but maybe op is just trying to generate some conversation on sense 3.5. I am very interested in running a stable port of this and I'm sure there are many others as well.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

apthirdeye14 said:


> I don't get why people have to be dicks.


Because we're on an internet forum.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

3.0 is barely coming out of Beta on most 3.0 roms so it might be awhile before a stable 3.5 releases. As for this request, I think its a great way to get some interest started. I didn't even know 3.5 was out until I saw this post. :_con:


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree that its totally fine to generate some convo during what seems to be a slow couple of weeks.


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

Mostly, I'm just interested in generating some buzz about it. I'm wondering if people are excited about it, could care less, are developing something, etc. Sorry if anyone interpreted my words as having malice.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

The mytouch 4g already has a port..that just trips me out. They got everything miui, cm7, and all sorts of sense ports. That's one cool little device.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youarealwaysthereMD said:


> Mostly, I'm just interested in generating some buzz about it. I'm wondering if people are excited about it, could care less, are developing something, etc. Sorry if anyone interpreted my words as having malice.


That's what these forums are here for. To talk about things! And if somebody isn't interested in talking about this topic, they need not reply here. (In other words, folks, please be kind here. If you're uninterested, then spend your time in other threads and not this one.)

In the mean time, buzz away!


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I suppose it did come off dickish. I know we are all anxious for the next big thing, it just seems almost like a "when will it be released" thread.

As for who's first, probably team bamf, theyve got an active and talented dev team.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll play. I'd say chingy.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Idk who's gonna be first? But im waiting for bamf baby!


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no problem generating interest and am anxious to see Sense 3.5 ports myself BUT when you ask who will be first it basically becomes a cheer-leading thread. I personally dont care who's first but like every other ROM type (whether it was Froyo, Sense 2.1 GB, AOSP, or Sense 3.0 GB) I'll try em one by one and the best one (for me) is what I'll use. I dont give a damn if lil wayne develops it. History dictates after the "first" they'll be plenty of options within weeks.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

^^^ well stated my friend.


----------

